# 2002 H.I.D. kit



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

I found the 2002 H.I.D. Xenon light kit on sale.

http://www.courtesyparts.com/closeout/index.html

i think this is a great deal.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

THAT'S A SALE.. DAMN!!!


----------

